# Australian Truffles



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2013)

Folks,

Here are two Artisan Executive Rollerballs that I made using George's Bits of Timber's Australian truffles. Like George said before I bought the blanks, "this stuff cuts like butter" and he was right. The end result can have a tobacco look to it.

Pardon the photos as these were taken with my cell phone as I wanted to get a shot before I send them off to a charity auction I made them for.

Mike B

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, love these! I wonder if any get big enough for call blanks? Would be stunning!


----------



## longbeard (Nov 5, 2013)

Those look great Mike, nice job. That is sweet looking timber


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2013)

SENC said:


> Wow, love these! I wonder if any get big enough for call blanks? Would be stunning!


Sorry, but this guy has a problem even getting whole pen size blanks, and shipping from Australia would put a dent in the wallet...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice looking- I know about shipping to Aus. I shipped 2 small sconces there and it was almost $500 for a med sized box- 15 Lbs. before the recession it would have been about $100


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2013)

It costing about $50 to ship me 30 pen blanks. Definitely not USPS...


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work! George and I have traded a fair bit of stuff over the past few years... He gets some amazing olive!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2013)

This stuff does looks alot like olive wood, but is alot lighter. Weirdest stuff. This stuff is suppose to be from a root ball off a tree found in a small area of Queensland. Personally I don't care where they come from, they are great to turn.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## khobson (Nov 7, 2013)

I have some of those truffle blanks sitting at the post office waiting to be picked up.....after seeing these pics I can't wait to pick them up! Great job


----------



## healeydays (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't pick them up if I was you as I hear they are illegal to own in Texas. I would love to help you though. Just have them redirected to NH.


----------

